# Roger Durflinger's Poison Bottle book



## Longhunter (Jan 6, 2012)

A few days ago I started searching for Roger Durflinger's Poison Bottle book and the few I found were EXPENSIVE. There is one on ebay with a"buy it now" price of $75! I made a couple of offers up to $45 but they were turned down.
 Then I took a shot at Amazon. The prices there were around $60 bucks so I was about to give up UNTIL........ I hit a "pamphlet" for $9 bucks at Amazon named "poison Bottles". As I read the description I began to wonder if it was the book or just a few stapled pages or something. I figured "what the heck" and bought it for the $9 plus shipping. 
 WELL....... it turned out to be the book! And I didn't pay $75 and I didn't pay $60....... I only paid $13.95 shipped to my door. It is a bit faded but I am OK with that.
 Here she is:


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 6, 2012)

It's a nice looking book.  Have never seen one to thumb through it ( just the ebay listings over the years).  Nice piece of poison bottle collecting history.  Good score.


----------



## Longhunter (Jan 9, 2012)

Here is what it looks like on the inside:
 I even have the price list. LOL


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 9, 2012)

NO. 43 is an Impostor...  Contained Ergotole.  But I have always loved the look of this book.  Just never had the extra funds to pick up a copy.


----------



## Longhunter (Jan 10, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Poison_Us
> 
> NO. 43 is an Impostor...Â  Contained Ergotole. Â *But I have always loved the look of this book.  Just never had the extra funds to pick up a copy.*


 

 OK............ got any more poison bottles to trade? I found another copy that looks mint.......

 []


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 10, 2012)

Hmmmmm..... would have to consult the wife.  She doesn't like being kept out of the loop.  I guess only if she would like the book for it's historic value of the hobby.  The book itself isn't worth that much, really.  They are listed for a lot, but they aren't selling for a lot as I see them listed quite often...so they aren't particularly rare.  Just a nice go-with.


----------



## Longhunter (Jan 11, 2012)

I got these from book sellers that didn't know what they had or were ready to see them go. I watched one on ebay for the longest with a buy-it-now of $75. I made 2 offers but was turned down at $45. I figured I could do better. I have about $30 each in these so if you want to make a trade that will be the value we can work with.
 The blue one is marked $3.95 and the white one is marked $1.95. The insides are identical. The blue one has the price sheet inside.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 11, 2012)

Interesting...I had missed there were 2 different covers.


----------

